# Length of bow does it matter?



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

the longer will be more forgiving, all things being equal, but ive never heard of too much trouble with a 64 inch longbow. im a short draw guy myself, so i dont struggle, even with the shortest of bows.

g. fred asbell did a neat articl in trad bowhunter couple months ago on shorter trad bows, how with the good ones he may only shoot a couple points lower on a 3d course, but they are more manuverable for hunting. makes sense.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Longer the bow, the easier it is to shoot (to a point). Shorter bows _are_ better for short range hunting because you don't have such a small margin for error, where as target and long range shooting (30-45 yards) would be easier with the longer bow. My favorite selfbows are about 70" or more. I tried a 68" and didn't like it. With fiberglass bows though, a few inches from the tips doesn't make a difference as much as the riser does (closer to center-shot the better). IF you have a 64" with an excellent, near center-shot, comfortable grip, and a 68" with a wide, uncomfortable grip, you'll shoot the shorter bow better. For up to 25 yards, anythign over 60" will work as long as your arrows are properly matched. For starting off, 64" is a good length, especially if the bow isn't very heavy (short bows at light poundages- under 70#- are in no way inferior to their longer counterparts at close range as long as your arrows are matched).


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Length of bow is an issue for guys that have longer draw lengths. For many guys with 30-inch or greater draw lengths, shorter bows tend to have finger pinch


----------



## TALON (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, it does matter! But it's an individual preference. I prefer a bow 64" or shorter in the field, but on the target line, weight matters just as much as length [which can be very long]. A decision you'll have to make after trying different lengths! Sorry, but there's nothing set in stone for each individual archer.


----------



## Berkley vdd (Jul 23, 2007)

*Bow length*

Thankks for all the input has anyone shot a matin bamboo viper that is the bow I am thinking of getting.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

some of my best/tightest nock shattering groups have come from a 48" 56lb Pearson.......................................so have some my worst arrow losing groups . Short bows shoot great, as long as YOU perform FLAWLESSLY


----------

